# Pompano recipes?



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

We cook our Pompano skin side down in a saute pan which has a little butter and olive oil. The fish is seasoned with a little olive oil, fresh lemon, dusted with Cavenders and Slap Your Mama seasonings. A little more fresh lemon at the end.

I am looking for new recipes / what is your favorite?

thanks for the help


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Do Paompano have scales?


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

steak the fish, don't filet. rub with olive oil and sea salt. grill with charcoal and wood chips. about 3-4 mins each side. best fish ever!


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

baked skin side down with a little olive oil and lemon pepper. or wrapped in aluminum foil and cooked on the grill, no seasoning, just some salt.

It doesn't need anything really!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I just cut the heads off and gut them, then make diagonal slices across both sides so that it ends up looking like diamonds. Rub some garlic and olive oil in the slices and a little salt, pepper, and lemon juice. Wrap in foil, bake on baking sheet at 375 for 45 min. When you take it out, just remove the little squares of skin and dig in. Sometimes if I am really feeling like a glutton I will melt butter and pour it over the fish after I take it out of the oven.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds awesome. Hope I catch one when I am down at the beginning of June.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Ingredients*



 Pompano fillet, about 9 by 4 inches, skinned
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 egg whites
1 cup grated Parmesan
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs
Olive oil, for drizzling
 Dipping Sauce 



1/3 cup reduced fat mayonnaise
1/3 cup lowfat plain yogurt
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley or chives
 For the Fish Sticks:
Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.
Rinse the pompano fillet and pat dry with paper towels. Cut the fish in half to make 2 fillets each about 4 by 4 1/2-inches in size. Starting on the longest edge, slice the fillets into 1/2-inch pieces. Lay the widest pieces, from the center, cut side down, and slice in half lengthways so all the pieces are equally about 1/2 by 1/2 by 4 1/2-inches in size.
Place the flour in a medium bowl and season with the salt and pepper. Place the egg whites in another bowl and beat until frothy, about 30 seconds. Combine the Parmesan and bread crumbs in a third bowl.
Coat the pompano pieces in the seasoned flour and pat to remove any excess flour. Dip the floured pompano in the egg whites and then into the Parmesan mixture, gently pressing the mixture into the fish. Place the breaded salmon pieces on a liberally oiled baking sheet. Drizzle lightly with the olive oil. Bake for 15 to 20 minutes until golden brown. 



This is one of the best Pompano recipes I have ever tried!!


----------

